# bourbon sauce needed



## landish (Oct 14, 2006)

I am looking for a simple bourbon sauce to serve with bread pudding. Any suggestions appreciated. I am going for a taste like that of the Palomino dessert, if that helps.

thanks


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I don't know what the Palomino is, but I like this simple one, from the WildTurkey website.
`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````

Wild Turkey Bread Pudding:
8 cups (454 grams) cubed French bread (about 1 loaf)
1 cup (113 grams) raisins
4 cups (1 1/8 liters) milk
1 ½ cups (295 grams) sugar
4 tablespoons (125 grams) unsalted butter (1/2 stick)
1 ½ tablespoons (20 milliliters) vanilla extract
4 large eggs

Butterscotch-Bourbon Sauce:
¾ cup (1/8 liter) light corn syrup
¾ cup (162 grams) firmly packed light brown sugar
¾ cup (1/8 liter) Wild Turkey Bourbon
1 ¼ sticks (10 tablespoons/375 grams) unsalted butter
¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg

PREPARATION

1. Preheat oven to 350°F or 180°C. Position rack in lower part of oven. Combine bread and raisins in a 13 x 9-inch (35 x 25 cm) buttered baking dish.

2. Heat milk in a large saucepan with sugar and butter, stirring occasionally until butter is melted. Cool slightly; stir in vanilla extract. Gradually whisk into beaten eggs.

3. Pour custard mixture over the cubed bread. Press the bread down gently with the back of the spoon so it will soak up the liquid. Let stand 15 minutes.

4. Set the bread pudding in a slightly larger pan and place in oven. Carefully add very hot water, to come half way up the sides of the dish. Bake for 45-50 minutes or until the custard is set (a knife inserted 2 inches from the edge will come out clean). Carefully remove bread pudding from water bath and cool on a wire rack. Serve warm or cold with Butterscotch Bourbon Sauce.

In a saucepan, combine corn syrup, brown sugar, Wild Turkey Bourbon, butter, cinnamon and nutmeg. Simmer over low heat for 20-25 minutes. Cool slightly. The sauce will keep for several months, unrefrigerated.


h.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Boil 3 cups of sugar with 1/2 cup of water until sugar is heavily
caramelized. Almost like a flan. Add 1 pint of heavy cream. Whisking
with long handled wisk. Be careful of the steam. Keep stiring until
smooth. Add 1/4 cup good bourbon(wild turkey is good) Sauce is
done.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Like the post prior, I use 1 lb brown sugar, melted and bubbly, add bourbon to taste(alot), and finish with wisking in whole butter.


----------



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

This one's from Emeril..

1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
1 cup half-and-half 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoons cornstarch 
3 tablespoons bourbonHeat the cream, half-and-half, vanilla, and sugar in a saucepan over high heat, whisking, for 3 minutes. Dissolve the cornstarch in the bourbon. When bubbles form around the edges of the cream, whisk in the bourbon mixture. As the cream boils up, remove the pot from the heat and continue whisking vigorously until thoroughly blended and slight thickened. Place over low heat and simmer for 1 minute. (This is not a thick cream sauce; it's meant to be fairly thin.)


----------

